# Best Collar or Harness for Puppy Training



## kellygh

Hi,
I am new to this forum, and I'm very glad I found it! We (my husband, 3 young kids, & dachshund) have a new V pup named Pumpkin. She is 11 wks. We got her @ 8 wks. I plan on putting her in training at around 14 wks ( at least that was the age recommended by some in the Vizsla Club of the Carolinas), but I have been working on the simple stuff at home using lots of praise. We have some kinks to work out with nipping & walking on the leash. I realize she is young, and I have been reading many of gunnar's posts, and I will begin short sessions following his advice; however, I am curious if there is a preferred/better collar or harness for walking? Right now, Pumpkin has the typical nylon collar. She pulls, near constantly, on leash. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## kathleenleff

We use a simple slip chain. A quick tug and release keeps the girls attention. Think we started about 12 to 14 weeks.


----------



## Sahara

Harnesses are used on sled dogs for pulling. If you want something other than a collar go with a halter. Pulling is now non existent unless she sees a squirrel before us. It's called the Sporn training halter. They make a harness too but another v owner told me to go with the halter and I have not regretted it bit. For the most part she just uses her collar now, but when my back is hurting I always use the sporn. They have a web site so you can check it out. They sell them in most pet stores and online. Most vizslas are a medium. You should be able to make it small enough to make it fit her now with a better fit as she gets larger.


----------



## kellygh

Much thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Linescreamer

I use a slip leash, it has helped. It takes time and lots of repetition and praise!


----------



## Moose

we use the Gentle Leader, started Moose on that when he was just a pup- makes a HUGE difference! I can't walk him with the kids on just a collar [I have three younge kids also] I'm always pushing some sort of stroller, usually a double wide, and Moose walks beautifully along side me. He's never been to obedience school


----------



## kellygh

I'm going to go look at the Sporn & Gentle leader. I need another option. Like you, Moose, it is hard to walk with the kids, maybe Moxie, possibly a stroller, scotter or two, & the puppy! Too much pulling & general chaos for it to be a positive experience for Pumpkin (and me for that matter)! I spend time & a lot of patience with Pumpkin, but in general, our house is very busy & noisy, so I appreciate the ideas to simplify in one area at least


----------



## Moose

yes, I'm usually walking a double stroller while my oldest rides his trike, my middle is pushing her doll stroller, making frequent stops as she toddles along and Moose walking beside me. He's never tipped a stroller, and he's never gotten tangled under the tires. He stops on a dime when anyone stops, whether it's one of the kids not in the stroller, or if it's me pushing the stroller. My feet stop moving, he automatically stops too, and sometimes he even sits down beside me! it was instant satisfaction for us too, first day he had the leader- he was about 4 months old. 

Good luck, I hope either of those choices work for you! Now my favourite option is leash-free, we've trained him well so he can walk leash-free even around the neighbourhood and not get too distracted. [though bylaws keep us from doing this too often]


----------



## sarahaf

We use the easy walk harness with Rosie, and gotta say, it's an advertisement for the gentle leader in my opinion. It is far better than a plain collar, but I think we should switch to the gentle leader because the harness doesn't control her pulling well enough (and, of course, we should be working more on training her rather than relying on the harness/headgear..."should be working more on training" is the story of our lives, I'm afraid).


----------



## Penelope

We've been using the Gentle Leader but not being consistent enough in our walking training. I decided to really start working on the loose leash stuff. 

But Penny really doesn't like that "thing" on her face and is constantly trying to rub it off. I'm thinking maybe it's not right for her.


----------



## kellygh

I may try the gentle leader too, but I did buy the Sporn halter. The Med is a little big on Pumpkin, but it works well enough for now. She is going to grow into it in no time! We have been on a few walks with it, and it is certainly much better than the collar! A significant improvement for us, so I am pleased so far


----------



## Sahara

I'm glad that it is helping you some. We bought Tizane's when she was young too. We were going to get the small but another v owner told me she would grow into the medium in no time and he was right so I'm glad we got the medium or we would have been buying it sooner rather than later. I know that when my back is acting up that it is a lifesaver to me. I hope that you continue to have success with it. If you continue to work with her with just her flat collar and leash she will eventually be as good with it as with the Sporn. We did a lot of leash work in the house and back yard to get my little red head better and it does work. It just takes time. Welcome to the forum by the way. I hope you will find it to be as helpful as I have in the last almost two years. I am currently looking into reputable breeders for a new puppy next year so I have a feeling I am going to be posting a lot more come next year. I finally realized as others have said before me one just isn't enough.


----------



## deeco3307

The easy walk harness, made by the same people who make the gentle leader, has been a god send for my wife and I. It is different than a typical harness because the leash attaches to the front, redirecting the dogs motion as they pull. The effect is immediate. But you'll have to purchase one now and another as the dog gets a little bigger. They cost about $25 at a pet store.

I'm not a fan of slip collars because it is the equivalent of a choker and I didn't want to have something around my dog's mouth so I stayed away from the gentle leader. This is a GREAT alternative.


----------

